# Putting a cabinet front on a dishwasher



## sheba0907 (Jul 25, 2008)

How can I find out if my dishwasher can be refaced with a cabinet front? I was told puttnig a front on it may make it too heavy and it might not stay open and it may not be the type that can be refaced. How do I find out these things?

Thanks


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

You can just phone your dishwasher manufacturer's 1-800 customer service phone number, give them the model number, and they'd tell you for sure.

On my sister's dishwasher, there's a metal frame that fits around the door and is held in with screws on the top and bottom of the door. If you remove that thin metal frame, there's a sheet of plastic that's white on one side and almond on the other. You can replace that sheet with a piece of plastic laminate that best matches your cabinets.

So, just look at your door and see if there's a frame around it that can be used to hold a piece of plastic laminate in place.


----------



## sheba0907 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Thanks*

Great info thanks!


----------

